# help - kitten separated from mom



## almicica (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi all, I'm glad there is a forum like this where I can ask for advice...

I've just gotten a kitten, separated from his mother, it was still breast-feeding, it would stop in a few weeks, and it was such a stress for him, that it couldn't stop crying as soon as it would stay alone, without someone playing or talking to him. I'm not keeping him in my house, though I let him enter sometimes, to play in my room, since I have a great yard with trees, grass, and lots of space for a cat to enjoy, and we feed him regularly. But it's not enough for him, since I realized today that he doesn't know to take care of himself, he fell from my porch (veranda) - a few metres of height, and almost died  And he is now sneezing, and it has diarrhea  And I'm so sad, but I don't know how to help him get over all his troubles  Any advices? I'm such a know-nothing about little kittens...


I hope I will get some answers from you soon, thank you!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

This is exactly why it is a bad idea to take a kitten at the age many so-called breeders want to get rid of them. It sounds as if you need to see a vet anyway. How old is this little one?

Liz


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

How old is the kitten? Is there a possibility to return the kitten to it's mom until it is 12 weeks old? Kittens need to stay with their mother 8 weeks minimum, 12 weeks is recommended. You already see what happens when a kitten is separated from its mother too soon.

If you cannot return it... which I hoping it is not the case, you NEED to keep it inside. You need to hand feed it, you need to teach it to use the litter tray, you need to comfort it, you need to look after it.To put it bluntly, you are doing the equivalent of shutting a human toddler out in the garden to fend for itself. You don't expect a human toddler to be able to take care of itself, why would you think a kitten toddler could?


----------



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

almicica said:


> Hi all, I'm glad there is a forum like this where I can ask for advice...
> 
> I've just gotten a kitten, separated from his mother, it was still breast-feeding, it would stop in a few weeks, and it was such a stress for him, that it couldn't stop crying as soon as it would stay alone, without someone playing or talking to him. *I'm not keeping him in my house, though I let him enter sometimes, to play in my room, since I have a great yard with trees, grass, and lots of space for a cat to enjoy, and we feed him regularly.* But it's not enough for him, since I realized today that he doesn't know to take care of himself, he fell from my porch (veranda) - a few metres of height, and almost died  And he is now sneezing, and it has diarrhea  And I'm so sad, but I don't know how to help him get over all his troubles  Any advices? I'm such a know-nothing about little kittens...
> 
> I hope I will get some answers from you soon, thank you!


Have I read this correctly... you are keeping him outside?

How old is he? is it in a cat run or do you just let him roam free?


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

He doesnt sound very old, was he eating solid food before you brought him home?


I think he may need to see a vet if he has fallen off the porch roof, also a runny bum does'nt sound good news either.

Also I think you need to bring him indoors to keep a closer eye on him

good luck and keep us informed how he gets on


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

You've took a very young kitten from it's nursing mother, brought it home and have left it outside? am I reading right?

He sounds sick and the poor thing must be so unhappy and stressed. I actually feel like crying right now to think someone could do that to a kitten! 

PLEASE take him to a vet and leave him there. Let them make him better and then rehome him somewhere better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

What country are you in Original poster?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

For once, words fail me!


----------



## almicica (Jul 3, 2011)

I will give you some more info soon, I know I made mistakes, that's why I came here in first place - I knew nothing about toddler kittens, and the person who brought it to me is a person who knows a lot more than me about cats and has many cats, and she said it was ok to keep him out after she saw the place where I would keep it, so I believed her. And I didn't separate him from his mom on my own, the owner of his mother wanted to leave them somewhere alone, so I took it to save it - hopefully I would manage that after all this truoble and mistakes. I had small cats before, but obviously not this small, so I came here for help. People are not born with knowledge about cats. I'm going for some help so when I return you will have more info - if you are rady to help and not only preach. Some answers were helpful, at least I know that what I suspected was wrong, really was wrong.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I hope you mean what you say hun and are on your way to an emergency vet with the poor little thing.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

almicica said:


> I will give you some more info soon, I know I made mistakes, that's why I came here in first place - I knew nothing about toddler kittens, and the person who brought it to me is a person who knows a lot more than me about cats and has many cats, and she said it was ok to keep him out after she saw the place where I would keep it, so I believed her. And I didn't separate him from his mom on my own, the owner of his mother wanted to leave them somewhere alone, so I took it to save it - hopefully I would manage that after all this truoble and mistakes. I had small cats before, but obviously not this small, so I came here for help. People are not born with knowledge about cats. I'm going for some help so when I return you will have more info - if you are rady to help and not only preach. Some answers were helpful, at least I know that what I suspected was wrong, really was wrong.


 If she knoes alot about cats and has lots why would she leave it it alone to die???Poor cats.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

almicica said:


> I will give you some more info soon, I know I made mistakes, that's why I came here in first place - I knew nothing about toddler kittens, and the person who brought it to me is a person who knows a lot more than me about cats and has many cats, and she said it was ok to keep him out after she saw the place where I would keep it, so I believed her. And I didn't separate him from his mom on my own, the owner of his mother wanted to leave them somewhere alone, so I took it to save it - hopefully I would manage that after all this truoble and mistakes. I had small cats before, but obviously not this small, so I came here for help. People are not born with knowledge about cats. I'm going for some help so when I return you will have more info - if you are rady to help and not only preach. Some answers were helpful, at least I know that what I suspected was wrong, really was wrong.


If you can let us know how old this kitten is, if he is eating any proper food and any injuries from his fall then we will try and help you more.

Yes we all have to start somewhere and we are not born with this knowledge. Hopefully you wont have to learn from your mistakes too often we will try and help.

Im sorry if you think some are being a bit harsh on here, but the welfare of the kitten is paramount


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Well first he NEEDS to go to a vet like, now.

Sneezing and diarhea can kill a kitten in a matter of hours, so he needs to get to a vet. If he fell and 'almost died' then he also needs to be checked (he should have been checked immediately after the fall) to make sure nothing is broken.

After that he NEEDS to stay inside til he is one year old! He needs vaccinations, to be neutered/spayed before he can go out. He needs to get strong, and able to look after himself.

I am assuming this kitten is around 6-8 weeks if they were so desperate to get rid of it. 

Kittens need a LOT of high quality food to get their strength up, especially yours in this instance. Feeding 'regularly' is a very loose term and he needs to be offered practically unlimited food, IN your home. He needs somewhere warm and safe to toilet, etc.


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

almicica said:


> I will give you some more info soon, I know I made mistakes, that's why I came here in first place - I knew nothing about toddler kittens, and the person who brought it to me is a person who knows a lot more than me about cats and has many cats, and she said it was ok to keep him out after she saw the place where I would keep it, so I believed her. And I didn't separate him from his mom on my own, the owner of his mother wanted to leave them somewhere alone, so I took it to save it - hopefully I would manage that after all this truoble and mistakes. I had small cats before, but obviously not this small, so I came here for help. People are not born with knowledge about cats. I'm going for some help so when I return you will have more info - if you are rady to help and not only preach. Some answers were helpful, at least I know that what I suspected was wrong, really was wrong.


I know that some replies sounded harsh, but it is only because we are concerned for the well-being of the kitten.
Taking the kitten in was very kind of you.

There are a lot of very knowledgeable people on the forum who will help you, but for that you also need to give them more information.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

If he's got diarrhea, then he could go downhill really really quickly. Like in an hour quickly. Diarrhea kills kittens---I lost 2 to it, so I know how scary fast they can go from playing and eating to barely able to stand to dead. And I was doing everything correctly and they still died. 

Otherwise, I second everything else said on here. He needs to see a vet ASAP. He needs to be kept inside--he's too young and unvaccinated to be wandering about on his own, not to mention predators who could kill and eat him. Not to mention how much joy you will get out of lots of quality time with your new little friend!  

You might need to supplement him with kitten milk replacement if he's underweight or not properly weaned. You mentioned he was still nursing. He really needs to be on a good quality wet food, in the nice pate form so it is easy for him to consume and digest. 

Be good to him and he will reward you for all of your efforts. It sounds like you have a nice home for him, so when he is old enough, then he can enjoy all the fun of outdoors. But for now, he's just a baby and really really needs you to take care of him.


----------



## Reenie (Jun 25, 2011)

People are not born with knowledge about cats. <<<< ur right..... but it doesnt take a rocket scientist to do at the very least a half hour google search before getting a kitten that they are planning to keep for the rest of its life eg 15 plus years!

however whats done is done! take the kitten to the vet ASAP

I always keep nutri drops in my house and a special nutri paste for these kinda situations also! if you can go to a vet or pet shop and see if anything like this is avaliable!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cant add much more, hope the vet can help you, he doesnt sound in good condition, do you know how old he is? what country are you in?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

OP, if you want help you need to answer the question. How old is this kitten?

Someone who knows about cats but wanted to dump the kittens, which is what I think you are saying, is not the sort of person to be taking any advice from at all. I do, of course, understand you wanting to rescue the kitten.

It sounds as if you have the kitten in some sort of outdoor pen, is that correct? Are you in the UK?

Liz


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm hoping the absence is because they are at the vet...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lizward said:


> OP, if you want help you need to answer the question. How old is this kitten?
> 
> Someone who knows about cats but wanted to dump the kittens, which is what I think you are saying, is not the sort of person to be taking any advice from at all. I do, of course, understand you wanting to rescue the kitten.
> 
> ...


the way she spoke saying he fell off a verander I thought prob not the uk?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I'm hoping the absence is because they are at the vet...


I'm hoping it's because it's not real :crying: xxxx


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm hoping it's because it's not real :crying: xxxx


Well, we can only hope...


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Well, we can only hope...


:nonod: I'm too soft for things like this xxxx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm hoping it's because it's not real :crying: xxxx


That had occurred to me too.

Liz


----------



## Reenie (Jun 25, 2011)

maybe a troll....  .... maybe not


----------



## almicica (Jul 3, 2011)

Or maybe I'm just evil 

My kitten is fine, thank God, he has no injuries, and I cooked some rice with chicken to help his digestion, I wrapped him up in some warm clothes last night, and left him purring himself to sleep - in my garage. His poo poo is better, but still not good enough, so I'm planning to change his food starting today. He's a bit older than two months - I guess he should be adjusting just fine, but I couldn't imagine that he has no sense that height is danger. Anyways, I'm still not planning to keep him in all the time, he can go out when ever he wants, except during the night, when I will make sure he sleeps in for the next few months until he gains some strength. I'm not keeping him a prisoner in my house, and I'm also planning to let him go away freely when ever he feels like, I'm not asking for anything in return from him, he doesn't have to purr in my lap to make me happy or stay with me for 15 years, he's a free cat, and all I want for him is to stay alive, grow stronger so he can take care of himself like a real cat - and not become some puppet in my house.

Excuse me for making you all worried, and exposing your softness to reality.


----------



## almicica (Jul 3, 2011)

The person who brought it to me is not owner of his mom, her neighbour is, there were 4 kittens and she couldn't take them all, so she separated them and they all now have new owners. I still must say thank you - to those whose comments were useful. Bye.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

almicica said:


> The person who brought it to me is not owner of his mom, her neighbour is, there were 4 kittens and she couldn't take them all, so she separated them and they all now have new owners. I still must say thank you - to those whose comments were useful. Bye.


I asked earlier which country you were in! nothing else - you never replied! are you in the UK?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

almicica said:


> Or maybe I'm just evil
> 
> My kitten is fine, thank God, he has no injuries, and I cooked some rice with chicken to help his digestion, I wrapped him up in some warm clothes last night, and left him purring himself to sleep - in my garage. His poo poo is better, but still not good enough, so I'm planning to change his food starting today. He's a bit older than two months - I guess he should be adjusting just fine, but I couldn't imagine that he has no sense that height is danger. Anyways, I'm still not planning to keep him in all the time, he can go out when ever he wants, except during the night, when I will make sure he sleeps in for the next few months until he gains some strength. I'm not keeping him a prisoner in my house, and I'm also planning to let him go away freely when ever he feels like, I'm not asking for anything in return from him, he doesn't have to purr in my lap to make me happy or stay with me for 15 years, he's a free cat, and all I want for him is to stay alive, grow stronger so he can take care of himself like a real cat - and not become some puppet in my house.
> 
> Excuse me for making you all worried, and exposing your softness to reality.


I dont share your veiws-sorry.


----------



## almicica (Jul 3, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I asked earlier which country you were in! nothing else - you never replied! are you in the UK?


I didn't reply because I didn't realize why does it matter?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

almicica said:


> Or maybe I'm just evil
> 
> My kitten is fine, thank God, he has no injuries, and I cooked some rice with chicken to help his digestion, I wrapped him up in some warm clothes last night, and left him purring himself to sleep - in my garage. His poo poo is better, but still not good enough, so I'm planning to change his food starting today. He's a bit older than two months - I guess he should be adjusting just fine, but I couldn't imagine that he has no sense that height is danger. Anyways, I'm still not planning to keep him in all the time, he can go out when ever he wants, except during the night, when I will make sure he sleeps in for the next few months until he gains some strength. I'm not keeping him a prisoner in my house, and I'm also planning to let him go away freely when ever he feels like, I'm not asking for anything in return from him, he doesn't have to purr in my lap to make me happy or stay with me for 15 years, he's a free cat, and all I want for him is to stay alive, grow stronger so he can take care of himself like a real cat - and not become some puppet in my house.
> 
> Excuse me for making you all worried, and exposing your softness to reality.





almicica said:


> The person who brought it to me is not owner of his mom, her neighbour is, there were 4 kittens and she couldn't take them all, so she separated them and they all now have new owners. I still must say thank you - to those whose comments were useful. Bye.


I'm hoping everything you have said is just pure ignorance and you haven't owned a cat before.

Kittens shouldn't be allowed out until they are 10 months old at least hun. This includes being left in a garage  They should be in the home learning how high is safe to jump on soft furnishings and what not, plus building up strength from regular food and play time with their caring owner.

Letting such a small kitten out at all is so irresponsible. They are at danger from birds of prey, foxes, other cats ... a male cat would kill such a small kitten if there was to be a fight. Then there is poisoning and human cruelty. Not to mention he is too young to have had his vaccs yet, so he is also exposed to all the cat illness and disease that other owners dread.

But mostly, a little kitten like that shouldn't even be away from it's mum yet, the poor little thing will be very lonely and upset.

How can you do that to a kitten?

On this occasion I really hope you either a kid with ignorance to the importance of pet ownership (in this case I hope you will lear fast for the kittens sake)... or I hope you live under a bridge.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> I'm hoping everything you have said is just pure ignorance and you haven't owned a cat before.
> 
> Kittens shouldn't be allowed out until they are 10 months old at least hun. This includes being left in a garage  They should be in the home learning how high is safe to jump on soft furnishings and what not, plus building up strength from regular food and play time with their caring owner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

This is going to be harsh from me but I'm already grumpy. If you are unwilling to let your cat stay in your HOUSE, give him to someone who understands that he needs to be taken care of properly. Fair enough if you want him to have regular outdoor access when he's older but he deserves better than a garage as his home. Honestly he's little better than a stray you're feeding just now.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

This is one reason why I think this person is not from the UK. I know attitudes to pets are very different in other parts of the world. But really, a two month old kitten kept outside? At best he is likely to be stolen (and whilst I have no time for people who pick up pretty cats and assume they are rescuing them, in this case it might not be such a bad thing). If you don't want him, can't you find him a nice home?

Liz


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

almicica said:


> Anyways, I'm still not planning to keep him in all the time, he can go out when ever he wants, except during the night, when I will make sure he sleeps in for the next few months until he gains some strength. I'm not keeping him a prisoner in my house, and I'm also planning to let him go away freely when ever he feels like, I'm not asking for anything in return from him, he doesn't have to purr in my lap to make me happy or stay with me for 15 years, he's a free cat, and all I want for him is to stay alive, grow stronger so he can take care of himself like a real cat - and not become some puppet in my house.
> 
> .


In other words, he is nothing more to you than a stray or feral cat that you occasionally feed? The "prisoner" argument is a very weak one. Kittens that young should not be made to sleep oputside or away from human contact. They NEED to bond with humans. For the kittens' sake, I suggest you try to rehome him to a home where he will be part of the family.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Can't believe this situation...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

almicica said:


> I didn't reply because I didn't realize why does it matter?


It matters because in this country 90% of pet owners are" responsible "pet owners and give their pets at least the basics in care.Food,warmth ,safety,veterinary care and love.As you dont appear to think that the "care" being given to your kitten is in any way lacking it is a fair assumption that you do not live in the UK.Please if you genuinely care about this kitten either keep it safe in your home or find someone who will


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

almicica said:


> I didn't reply because I didn't realize why does it matter?


It matters immensly! climate for starters!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

buffie said:


> It matters because in this country 90% of pet owners are" responsible "pet owners and give their pets at least the basics in care.Food,warmth ,safety,veterinary care and love.As you dont appear to think that the "care" being given to your kitten is in any way lacking it is a fair assumption that you do not live in the UK.Please if you genuinely care about this kitten either keep it safe in your home or find someone who will


AGREE! and in this country... you would be in ALLOT of trouble for keeping an animal like this.


----------



## almicica (Jul 3, 2011)

I already said I am evil.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

almicica said:


> I already said I am evil.


yep troll then.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Or you're on holiday sat on a campsite with wifi and bored 

Seriously, please if you are genuine get the kitten to a home where it will be loved enough to keep it safe until it's old enough to fend for itself.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

almicica said:


> I already said I am evil.


Not EVIL. You actions were irresponsible...
But now you know what you must do, you've had allot of advice now so you've got to make a decision based on whats BEST for the kitten. Either step up to the plate of being a responsible owner or find her a forever home with someone who's willing to give this kitty the life it deserves


----------



## almicica (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm not bored, honestly I'm just a bit annoyed. I'm now in a suburb area, almost a countryside, so why in the world should I close the kitten indoors, it's summertime and sun is shining. And you have no idea what my garage looks like.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

almicica said:


> . And you have no idea what my garage looks like.


a padded cell


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

almicica said:


> I'm not bored, honestly I'm just a bit annoyed. I'm now in a suburb area, almost a countryside, so why in the world should I close the kitten indoors, it's summertime and sun is shining. And you have no idea what my garage looks like.


In the suburbs you have even more chance of your kitten being taken, eaten or maimed by ...

Foxes
Birds of prey
Dogs
Mink
perhaps even a weasel or stoat
Could also be hurt quite bad by a magpie

That's not including all the disease which your little one is not protected against! And that is just in the UK alone ... If you are in another country there will be even more danger.

Please see sense.


----------



## almicica (Jul 3, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> a padded cell


is that another condition of being a good pet owner?  do you have it?


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

almicica said:


> I'm not bored, honestly I'm just a bit annoyed. I'm now in a suburb area, almost a countryside, so why in the world should I close the kitten indoors, it's summertime and sun is shining. And you have no idea what my garage looks like.


And how exactly were we supposed to know this? You gave us very little detail.

No, we don't know what the garage looks like, because you didn't describe it. No, we do not know that it is summertime, because we don't know where you are living, because you didn't say (where I am, it is currently mid-winter). For all we know, you could be living on the South Pole.

The way you wrote it, sounded as if you were keeping the cat outside, in a garage, on its own, day and night. I don't know what you want us to say. Obviously, you do not want to hear that a cat that young should be kept indoors. 
I am afraid people cannot just say what people want to hear all the time.

This is one of the great truths of life in general.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

almicica said:


> is that another condition of being a good pet owner?  do you have it?


Yep!  last time I looked out you were occupying the one next to mine!


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I once saw an 8 week old kitten taken 20 feet into the air by a seagull and dropped - (it wasn't my kitten, it was at a stables as a child). It survived the fall as it fell into an unharvested field, but highlights the dangers to a tiny kitten outside. 

I wish your kitten similar luck in it's life as it sounds like it's going to need all the luck in the world.

Katy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

almicica said:


> Or maybe I'm just evil
> 
> My kitten is fine, thank God, he has no injuries, and I cooked some rice with chicken to help his digestion, I wrapped him up in some warm clothes last night, and left him purring himself to sleep - in my garage. His poo poo is better, but still not good enough, so I'm planning to change his food starting today. He's a bit older than two months - I guess he should be adjusting just fine, but I couldn't imagine that he has no sense that height is danger. Anyways, I'm still not planning to keep him in all the time, he can go out when ever he wants, except during the night, when I will make sure he sleeps in for the next few months until he gains some strength. I'm not keeping him a prisoner in my house, and I'm also planning to let him go away freely when ever he feels like, *I'm not asking for anything in return from him, he doesn't have to purr in my lap to make me happy or stay with me for 15 years, he's a free cat, and all I want for him is to stay alive, grow stronger so he can take care of himself like a real cat *- and not become some puppet in my house.
> 
> Excuse me for making you all worried, and exposing your softness to reality.


This tiny kitten will not have much chance of staying alive or growing stronger if you expect the poor little thing to survive outside. Other people have already pointed out the many dangers he will face. You have already stated in your first post that he has fallen, he has an upset stomach and is sneezing - if he is outside you cannot stop him from climbing and falling, you cannot be sure of what he is eating, if he is still sneezing how do you know that he doesn't already have a virus which will make him very ill?
Please take this kitten to a vet or animal sanctuary and let him have a home where he can be loved and taken care of.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> In the suburbs you have even more chance of your kitten being taken, eaten or maimed by ...
> 
> Foxes
> Birds of prey
> ...


And add to this cars. Little kittens have no clue. Or other larger cats. I've seen big cats go after another cats kittens for no obvious reason, and chase them across a busy street.

I know we probably sound like a bunch of over-worriers to you. After all, cats on the street have kittens every day and they grow up on the street too. But if you've taken one in because it needed a home, then do please take precautions to see that it makes it. A house is a HUGE place to explore when you're a small kitten, so don't think that it would be a prisoner. If you're in a really secluded area (as in no busy road, no occasional loose dog running by, etc), then take the kitten out on supervised trips outdoors if it's really important to you. It's still at risk for whatever it hasn't been vaccinated against, but at least it won't be wandering about loose. If you've ever seen what a car tire or a dogs jaws can do to a tiny kitten's head, you'll hesitate to let your new pet out at this tender age.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I hope in this situation I am allowed to call the OP a disgusting animal abuser.

Because that is what this is.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

I hope you are a troll because if you are not then your theories,actions and opinions......
horrify me, depress me and make me so angry that any poor kitten would have to start its precious life in your care !!!

Harsh , i know. However you have been given credible and invaluable advice on here by people that have owned and bred cats for years and you still refuse to take any of it on board.

Shame on you ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

honeysmummy said:


> I hope you are a troll because if you are not then your theories,actions and opinions......
> horrify me, depress me and make me so angry that any poor kitten would have to start its precious life in your care !!!
> 
> Harsh , i know. However you have been given credible and invaluable advice on here by people that have owned and bred cats for years and you still refuse to take any of it on board.
> ...


Here..Here...


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I hope in this situation I am allowed to call the OP a disgusting animal abuser.
> 
> Because that is what this is.


Call her what you like! scumbag sounds better to me!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow just read over this thread - words really do fail me!


----------



## Annie2610 (Nov 14, 2010)

my two "puppets" would disagree with the view you have of cats.


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Evil is an understatement Lady!! You are a VERY Irresponsible owner who hasnt a clue in looking after Kittens, or prob any animal infact. IF you cant be bothered to look after the kitten properly and inside the house then please give it to someone who cares enough to do so..!!!

You make me sick, If you were in this country ud be in soooooo much Trouble!!

So DO the RIGHT thing NOW, Poor kitty!!!!!!


----------

